# benim varduğun



## cyaxares_died

Eğer Haziran 24 oraya gelirseniz,  benim varduğun da hiç problem yok.
Temmuz 15 de gidebilirim ama gec kalacagim olabilir.

Could someone correct above sentences?


----------



## kartalizma

cyaxares_died said:


> Eğer Haziran 24 oraya gelirseniz, benim varduğun da hiç problem yok.
> Temmuz 15 de gidebilirim ama gec kalacagim olabilir.
> 
> Could someone correct above sentences?


Eğer Haziran 24'te oraya gelirseniz, ben vardığımda hiç problem çıkmaz. Temmuz 15'te  gidebilirim ama çok geç olabilir..


----------



## cyaxares_died

help! I understand nothing anymore! does the suffix -dik not follow vowel harmony?
and I mean to say that if the date is to be fixed in july i may be late!


----------



## Munir Cem

cyaxares_died said:


> help! I understand nothing anymore! does the suffix -dik not follow vowel harmony?
> and I mean to say that if the date is to be fixed in july i may be late!


 
Let's first consider these:

======

var-mak

_ben_ var-dığım-da
_sen_ var-dığın-da
_o_ var-dığı-nda
_biz_ var-dığımız-da
_siz_ var-dığınız-da
_onlar_ var-dıkları-nda

gör-mek

gör-düğüm-de
gör-düğün-de
gör-düğü-nde
gör-düğümüz-de
gör-düğünüz-de
gör-dükleri-nde

gel-mek

gel-diğim-de
gel-diğin-de
gel-diği-nde
gel-diğimiz-de
gel-diğiniz-de
gel-dikleri-nde

vur-mak

vur-duğum-da
vur-duğun-da
vur-duğu-nda
vur-duğumuz-da
vur-duğunuz-da
vur-dukları-nda

=======

The suffix becomes either of these four: (for the 3rd person) -dığı, -diği, -duğu, -düğü. The vowels in the root determines the suffix. So, yes, this suffix follows the vowel harmony. 

But I am not sure if I understand your problem correctly. Why don't you write it in German? There may be people on these forums who can speak German and who can understand your question better than I do.


----------



## impaRador

cyaxares_died said:


> Eğer Haziran 24 oraya gelirseniz,  benim varduğun da hiç problem yok.
> Temmuz 15 de gidebilirim ama gec kalacagim olabilir.
> 
> Could someone correct above sentences?




(Eğer )siz oraya 24 haziran'da giderseniz ,benim de oraya geç kalmış olsam da temmuz 15'de gelmemem için hiçbir sorun yok.


----------



## Munir Cem

impaRador said:


> (Eğer )siz oraya 24 haziran'da giderseniz ,benim de oraya geç kalmış olsam da temmuz 15'de gelmemem için hiçbir sorun yok.


 
impaRador, şöyle yazsak daha iyi olmaz mı _(Isn't it better to write it as follows_)_:_

"(Eğer)(siz) oraya 24 Haziran'da giderseniz, geç kalacak olsam da benim de oraya (_veya_: yanınıza) 15 Temmuz'da gelmemem için hiçbir sebep yok."

Ama bu, cyaxares_died'ın demeyi istediği şey mi, ondan emin değilim.
(_But I doubt if this is exactly the sentence that _cyaxares_died _means._)


----------



## impaRador

Münir Cem bey,aslında bu cümlenin eğere bağlayabileceğimiz bir mantığı yok.Konuşma dilinde :''Siz, oraya 24 haziranda giderseniz ,ben de bir aksilik olmazsa temmuz'un 15'inde oradayım.'' şeklinde söylenebilir.Bu, anlatım bozukluğu tuzağina düşülebilicek bir cümle


----------

